# New toy purchased...Nilfisk C110



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hiy all

Ive been debating on wether to get a Pressure Washer for a couple of weeks. Used the old hosepipe for years so decided its time to get serious! 

Not the model i wanted but i was impatient and wanted to get one today!

Only entry level as i didnt want to spend alot if i didnt really like using them but im sure ill love it and its only for the one car so wont be taking alot of hammering.

Will feedback tomorrow once if given the Merc a good going over its a reet dirty ***** at present 

Link of the product if anyone is interested.....

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420188.htm

Cheers


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

The C110 is great, had mine 2+yrs & still going strong.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive got a c120 and im well pleased with it


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Is there much difference between stated pressure in these domestic pw's

One being 120 bar the other being 110, whats the difference, does it matter


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I weighed it up and did some research and went for the 110 the extra cost for the 120 wasn't worth it IMO. the 110 is more than enough for a weekly wash and blasts a prewash of leaving the car practically spotless. Great machine.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Got a C120 with free block paving cleaner from amazon for £82 a couple of weeks ago. So far v impressed with it.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great machine but the hose on it - rubbish! Mines got three holes in it  might be partly my fault via putting it away a bit to quick, but still!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Had my C110 for three years now and haven't got any complaints.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got a C110 too. But it's so much easier to use with a good hose - longer stronger and not as stiff:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170718571065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm looking to buy my 1st pressure washer but still can't decide between this model or the karcher K2. 120


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

asboman said:


> I'm looking to buy my 1st pressure washer but still can't decide between this model or the karcher K2. 120


See a lot more faulty Katchers than anything else from what I can tell. Hence why I got the Nilfisk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

It says it comes with "Click & Clean foamer nozzle" . Would that be used for snow foaming?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

mr.t said:


> It says it comes with "Click & Clean foamer nozzle" . Would that be used for snow foaming?


Yes, although manufacturers detergent bottles dont produce foam anywhere near as thick as the other foam lances PA or AB or whatever theyre called

So i wouldnt expect much


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

mr.t said:


> It says it comes with "Click & Clean foamer nozzle" . Would that be used for snow foaming?


I use it with valet-pro citrus per cleaner and it works really well, not like snow foam but clings nicely nonetheless


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

B0DSKI said:


> See a lot more faulty Katchers than anything else from what I can tell. Hence why I got the Nilfisk


Agreed! I had the same choice to make.

Ill keep you posted people...pulling it out the box today


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

Think it's will have to be this model then, it does seem better value for money. What is the best snow foam lance to fit this?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Tank. said:


> Yes, although manufacturers detergent bottles dont produce foam anywhere near as thick as the other foam lances PA or AB or whatever theyre called
> 
> So i wouldnt expect much


i dont understand that, Because isnt the snowfoam attachment just a large bottle?isnt the foam produced via the pressure washer?So i dont get how this will differ from a snow foam lance?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

mr.t said:


> i dont understand that, Because isnt the snowfoam attachment just a large bottle?isnt the foam produced via the pressure washer?So i dont get how this will differ from a snow foam lance?


Its not just a bottle theres a valve that controls the air mixture

Its to do with the way the air is mixed with the solution and the way that it is controlled,


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Tank. said:


> Its not just a bottle theres a valve that controls the air mixture
> 
> Its to do with the way the air is mixed with the solution and the way that it is controlled,


ohhhhhh i didnt know . thanks.something new learnt.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

asboman said:


> Think it's will have to be this model then, it does seem better value for money. What is the best snow foam lance to fit this?


Snow foam lances are pretty much of a much-ness really. Think they are all the same to be honest, though I could be wrong.

I have certainly used one makes adapter with another makes lance.

I would buy one in a decent offer with some snowfoam included. I got mine from AutoBrite and find it great with the magnifoam


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tank. said:


> Its not just a bottle theres a valve that controls the air mixture
> 
> Its to do with the way the air is mixed with the solution and the way that it is controlled,


For the word air read WATER lol 
The valve adjudts the chemical to WATER dilution rate ( the gimor works off air)


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2007)

I have also just ordered a C110 from www.cleanstore.co.uk at £53.49 delivered (without all of the extras, just bare washer and basic accesories).

My second Karcher washer just packed up at only 2 years old. I'll never buy Karcher again.

The first washer, the PLASTIC ball bearing ring failed.
The second washer, two PLASTIC gears had worn smooth.

Both washers only ever used around 20 times per year at a guess, just for car washing and patio/decking cleaning. My water pressure/flow rate is fine etc. I think there is a common theme with the above faults...


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

I was conviced it was an air valve since theres air holes in the nut where the valve is


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

dekerf1996 said:


> Snow foam lances are pretty much of a much-ness really. Think they are all the same to be honest, though I could be wrong.
> 
> I have certainly used one makes adapter with another makes lance.
> 
> I would buy one in a decent offer with some snowfoam included. I got mine from AutoBrite and find it great with the magnifoam


Have a look at the offer on the Autobrite section, bought mine a few months ago and it is a great piece of kit :thumb:


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2007)

Very impressed with www.cleanstore.co.uk
My order has just been delivered, just under 24 hours since point of order!

The car is particularly muddy so should give the Nilfisk a good work out.


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

dandam said:


> Have a look at the offer on the Autobrite section, bought mine a few months ago and it is a great piece of kit :thumb:


Do you know which adapter fits the Nilfisk PW?


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

VERDICT

Well if im honest im not impressed really 

unit seems abit small and not really what I was expecting. Maybe no fault of the unit but more of my own expectations. seems very under powered and alot of hassle faffing around with the electric lead and hosepipe all connected up. 

The hose is to stiff and when you try and pull it straight the unit falls over. Didnt seem to get any better results than I did with just a variable nozzle on the end of the hosepipe. 

I may reconcider after a couple of more uses but cant really see me sticking to this unit and probably should have spent more money on a more sturdy, powerful unit. again not real fault of the unit, maybe more my own expectations but its not all its made out to be if im being truthful


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

What did you expect for £53!

I find it much more powerful and effective than the standard hosepipe. I do agree with your comments regarding the hose being too stiff plus its slightly on the short side.


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats what makes it even worse....I paid £69 :/


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

fruitshoot14 said:


> Thats what makes it even worse....I paid £69 :/


Lol oh dear. Can't you sell it for a small loss?


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

dstev said:


> Lol oh dear. Can't you sell it for a small loss?


Take it back with a fault


----------



## bigpig (Nov 11, 2012)

Seems you get a lot for your money with Nilfisk. For the price of some parts for Kasher could buy a new pressure washer!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2007)

What were you expecting from a pressure washer? Maybe someone can recommend a specific model?


----------



## fruitshoot14 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think my expectations where to visably see a difference in cleanleness on the paint once giving the car a spray with the PW. I guess its the power of the unit is what i need to research. I gathered from this model it would sufice but it doesnt. 

Or maybe im expecting to much from just a PW and maybe a snow foam lance on one is what im after. Dont get me worng im not trying to get out of hand washing the car i will still use the 2BM, i just need a way to clean the majority of the paint first off


----------



## bigpig (Nov 11, 2012)

fruitshoot14 said:


> I think my expectations where to visably see a difference in cleanleness on the paint once giving the car a spray with the PW. I guess its the power of the unit is what i need to research. I gathered from this model it would sufice but it doesnt.
> 
> Or maybe im expecting to much from just a PW and maybe a snow foam lance on one is what im after. Dont get me worng im not trying to get out of hand washing the car i will still use the 2BM, i just need a way to clean the majority of the paint first off


If the pressure washer is too powerful would that not damage the paint?

Guess it depends and what lance you use also


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

This washer with the extras is £55 on Amazon Black Friday at the moment, but limited & 55% sold


----------

